# Staff Shooters Wanted For The Bow Rattler



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

After being on the market for almost two years the Bow Rattler has become one most affordable and widely used Bow String Suppressors out there. With worldwide sales and product recognition rapidly growing we are looking to add more staff shooters to our team. Please e-mail your Information to [email protected] 

Falcon Products U.S.A
P.O Box 52421
Irvine ,CA 92619

(949)929-6103


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Pm Sent


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

*Staff shooter*

E-mail sent


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

email sent, thanx James


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

email sent Thanks


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the opportunity for everyone! Email sent.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Email was resent. Let me know if it will still not open and we will try something else. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Ders26c (Mar 4, 2008)

E-Mail Sent...


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*Bow Rattler Staff Shooters*

To all those that are looking to join the Bow Rattler team keep those applications comeing . :archery:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I made it!! Kirk took the time and actually called me instead of the usual email. Really friendly and nice person. He took the time to talk for a while. Very impressive. Bowrattler will go a long way.

Pete


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Me too Pete, with great people to backup a great product, you cant go wrong


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Congradulations:wav:


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

I got that phone call this evening!!! Spoke with Kirt for about 40 minutes or so and I am glad to see that there is indeed a good guy behind the great product. Kirt, it was a pleasure speaking to you and I look forward to working with you and the rest of the team :darkbeer:


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

DesignedToHunt said:


> I got that phone call this evening!!! Spoke with Kirk for about 40 minutes or so and I am glad to see that there is indeed a good guy behind the great product. Kirk, it was a pleasure speaking to you and I look forward to working with you and the rest of the team :darkbeer:



Fixed my mistakes :embara:


----------



## sullins44 (Aug 15, 2008)

Cool string suppressors...I wish I had some tourneys or competitions under my belt. Props and bump for a cool product- and from the sound of it- a good company also.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Got the call too! Thanks for the oppurtunity to represent a company with the qualities of Bowrattler.


----------



## azairmech (Mar 29, 2008)

Got a call from Kirk tonight, really nice guy. He has a great product and I have already began to get the word out here in Mesa, AZ. I am proud to be on staff of a company that has a great future in the world of archery. 
Thanks for the opportunity to help represent you Kirk.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

I made it! Just got the call from Kirk today and we talked for about thirty minutes on the phone. He is a great guy and I am excited about being on board! Nice to have someone call you and take time to get to know you. Congrats to all who made it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

I just got my call last night! Thanks for the great opportunity to shoot for you! Congratz to everyone else who made it!


----------



## LilGecko96 (Oct 5, 2005)

sullins44 said:


> cool string suppressors...i wish i had some tourneys or competitions under my belt. Props and bump for a cool product- and from the sound of it- a good company also.


+1


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

Bump for a great company kirk is a great guy with great products!!!!!!11


----------



## NDarcher (Oct 27, 2006)

*Shooting staff*

e-mail sent, thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2008)

E-mail sent


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

Its goiong to be a great year promoting a great product and company,
Catto


----------



## hardbreak (Feb 14, 2006)

*+1*

email sent


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

To the Top


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

TTT for a good company


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Back to the top for a great guy with a great product!


----------



## OklaArcher (Apr 22, 2007)

Just wanted to let you guys know that Kirk is a great guy to work with. I have been part of his staff for over a year and his products are the finest in the industry (obvious by the people trying to copy him now) and he is a super nice guy to boot. Good luck to all of you and here's to another great season! :darkbeer:

Tim


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

Tim has been a part of our team from just about day one and has seen the product become what we feel is at top of this industry . From the very start we knew that this product along with the Bowjax technology would go a long way and could not be compared to no others out there. To those of you that support our products we thank you all and to all that have become a part of our staff for 2009 we welcome you to what is expected to be another great year for the Bow Rattler team.


----------



## bmiller14 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Email*

Email Sent...


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

BUMP for a good company, super great people and also a great product........


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

It is going to be a great year in 2009 and for all of those that have become part of the Bow Rattler team . We are still taking aplications so keep them coming .:thumb::thumb:


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

*Stoked*

I am very excited to be a part of the Team. Kirk is a great guy, send him your resume. This is an awesome product. :thumbs_up


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

hope i aint too late email sent


----------



## oklArcher (Sep 8, 2008)

e-mail sent


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

anyone recieve anything yet?


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

The Rattler said:


> Tim has been a part of our team from just about day one and has seen the product become what we feel is at top of this industry . From the very start we knew that this product along with the Bowjax technology would go a long way and could not be compared to no others out there. To those of you that support our products we thank you all and to all that have become a part of our staff for 2009 we welcome you to what is expected to be another great year for the Bow Rattler team.




Does Steve know his wife is on the net? lol


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

dkoutdoors said:


> anyone recieve anything yet?




Nothing yet, but I am a patient fella.


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

We will be takeing applications till the end of this month and to all you that have become part of the team we should have you set up within the next week and again welcome aboard.:archery::archery:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

No rush. We all no you are busy with normal orders, hunting season and the staff thing. Proud to be a part of the team.


Pete


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Bump for a great product and a great group of people to deal with


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Email sent! Thanks in advance for reviewing my resume.

Dave


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Pm sent with resume.Thanks..Mike


----------



## MathewsC4girl (Sep 5, 2008)

E-mail Sent....Thanks Mindy


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Got my rattler today and love it. Put it on my bow in the first 10 min I had it. It is awesome. Thanks Kirk.:teeth:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Want to wish everyone a safe and Happy Thanksgiving.

To everyone that has made it so far, Congradulations.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Got my black rattler in the mail this afternoon with a nice little letter from Kirk. Thank you once again and I look forward to the rest of the kit


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Thank You*

Thank You for your consideration


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## slayr300 (Feb 18, 2005)

Email sent. Thank You!


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

This is a super company, they treat you great and have a great product, BUMP IT UP!!!!!!


----------



## BamaBowTech (Dec 1, 2008)

Email sent!


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

bump :thumbs_up


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

*email sent*

e-mail sent hope its not too late:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

*For those who*

have gotten their rattlers how about some photos. I have not gotten mine as of yet but at least I can be somewhat content/jealous of yours.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RJHolden (Nov 29, 2005)

*Email Sent*

E-mail Sent:shade:


----------



## drw1210 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Thanks again*

Hey wanted to tell you thanks for adding me and my son to the shooter staff, We will be looking forward to using your products and promoting them.
Thanks
Dave & Spencer Wolfe


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

e-mail sent thank you


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Bowrattler is hands down the best string suppressor I have found. Awsome company and awsome people to deal with.

BJ


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Would you be interested in youth staff?


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

this product is super, bump it up


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Anybody?


----------



## Ninja_Archer (Dec 31, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> Would you be interested in youth staff?


Yes i would also like to know if you are interested in youth staff.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Lets hear some reports from those who have received their Bow Rattler!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Have not got them yet. Have not heard from Kirk .


----------



## azairmech (Mar 29, 2008)

asa1485 said:


> Have not got them yet. Have not heard from Kirk .


I got an email on the 2nd. He said they are trying to get the staff set up within the next few weeks. I sent my old rattler in to trade up for the new and improved design of the front mount. I'm sure Kirk is very busy. I know I was during the holidays.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

He said he was very busy and that he was getting everything shipped out that week. Can't wait. Looks like a great product.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

A busy business is a good business


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Amen.


----------



## The Rattler (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Bow Rattler*

Thank you to all for being so pacient we have been very very busy. To all the staff that has not received there Rattler please be sure you have sent us your bow specs so we have you covered and to everyone that has you will have it withing the next week.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up Kirk is great, one of the few companys that call you and get to know you, im still reppin you guys strong here in CO, hope for a great 2009 thanks for everything.


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

*KIRKS the man*

great to be a part of the team can't wait to get these suppressor on my bows 
Thanks Kirk


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

The Rattler said:


> Thank you to all for being so pacient we have been very very busy. To all the staff that has not received there Rattler please be sure you have sent us your bow specs so we have you covered and to everyone that has you will have it withing the next week.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up



Man am I glad to see you're alive Kirk lol. I tried contacting you last week and got no answer so I figured you were busy since it's that time of year :darkbeer:


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

okarcher said:


> Lets hear some reports from those who have received their Bow Rattler!


I love mine. I got a free one from Kirk that will be going on my next bow, but I also bought and used one prior to joining the staff. It does exactly what it is supposed to do and it is by far the cleanest looking model available on the market. Best of all the adjustments are easier than heck. Loosen a screw, extend/retract, tighten.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Ninja_Archer said:


> Yes i would also like to know if you are interested in youth staff.



I meant to send in a resume but i have been really busy with school & such.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

OK, here are a few pucs of the Rattler on a 2008 Alpine Pro Comp. Works like a dream. It was supposed to be a front mount but (actually ran it through the riser) I liked it better this way. It allowed me to get the string stop a little higher on the string. Works like a dream!

Let's see some of the other rigs.


----------



## highplainsdrift (Mar 7, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Pm Sent. Already a rattler user.:smile:


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Got mine looks and works great. I'll get some pics soon. Some of the best quality seen. Thanks


----------



## Mao (Mar 27, 2008)

Email Sent


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

First time out last night at the indoor league with the Rattler and took the win. The most important thing is my bow is now a lot quieter and my groups have tightened up. Works excellent!


----------



## farmerd (May 31, 2005)

Just got confirmation that I have been accepted to the Bow Rattler Pro Staff. Thank you for the opportunity and I look forward to using your product.


----------



## davidvon87 (Oct 15, 2008)

*bow rattler*

PM Sent


----------



## Mao (Mar 27, 2008)

I just found out today I was accepted as a Bow Rattler Staff Shooter. I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Congradulations man. They are awsome and look like factory installed string stops.


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

I thought it was over


----------

